# Us Army Message Center Clock



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a US Army Message Center Clock it'made by chelsea it's the mark 2 version.8 day wind,12 jewel,12E movement with second time zone and mounted in a wooden carrying case this model was made from 1943 to 1970.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Superb, I'd love something like that on my mantlepiece. :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I think that's pretty spectacular as clocks go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Wicked time piece ,love to have that in the front room but the 710 would not have it :cry2:

"Does she know who i am "-one thinks not :bb:


----------

